# Request for porting traverso - very impressive audio editor



## G_Nerc (Sep 1, 2012)

Please can anybody port that software?
Here is a LINK to official site.
And direct LINK for latest source code.

Thanks!


----------



## sossego (Aug 22, 2013)

I am starting on this. Wavpack.h can be found but vorbisfile.h cannot even after the CMakeLists.txt is edited.


----------



## sossego (Aug 23, 2013)

It appears that at the time of the last build, vorbisfile.h was in the ogg_$PATH directory. Currently both ogg and vorbis are separate ports. Traverso uses cmake to build. What I am doing is modifying the environment- hacking the CMakeLists.txt file- so that the application can build without passing arguments. That means "Deet doot!" the port Makefile will be simple. Of course, I'll spazz out as usual.


----------



## sossego (Sep 1, 2013)

Since the original maintainers of Traverso can not be contacted, is there anyone here that is familiar with cmake? Yes, I am asking the cmake mailing lists for help.


----------



## sossego (Sep 3, 2013)

In the CMakeLists.txt, I have had to comment out the sections with vorbisfile.h and asoundlib.h. In /usr/ports/audio/jack/Makefile you must set the value to 
	
	



```
USE_GCC= any
```
 because jack will not build with clang at the present moment.


----------



## sossego (Sep 3, 2013)

I have to build jack2 - There are no file tags for reason that it is probably a suite. The source is at http://www.jackaudio.org in the downloads section - to provide development headers.

Currently, test.cpp in $JACK2/ finds an error with the FreeBSD version and the Audacity source version of samplerate.h.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41470 may be necessary in this case. This is a suggestion for anyone following along and trying the building process.


----------



## bkouhi (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi @sossego. Did you finally fixed that?

I'm trying to build this without JACK, ALSA, PULSEAUDIO and... but I've encountered a different error message with the following Makefile:


```
# $FreeBSD$

PORTNAME=	traverso
PORTVERSION=	0.49.2
CATEGORIES=	audio
MASTER_SITES=	SF/traversodaw.mirror/

LIB_DEPENDS=	slv2:${PORTSDIR}/audio/slv2 \
		wavpack:${PORTSDIR}/audio/wavpack \
		vorbis:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libvorbis

OPTIONS_DEFINE=	ALSA JACK PORTAUDIO PULSEAUDIO

.include <bsd.port.options.mk>

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MALSA}
LIB_DEPENDS+=	asound:${PORTSDIR}/audio/alsa-lib
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_ALSA=OFF
.endif

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MJACK}
LIB_DEPENDS+=	jack:${PORTSDIR}/audio/jack
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_JACK=OFF
.endif

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MPORTAUDIO}
BUILD_DEPENDS+= portaudio:${PORTSDIR}/audio/portaudio2
RUN_DEPENDS+=   portaudio:${PORTSDIR}/audio/portaudio2
CMAKE_ARGS+=    -DWANT_PORTAUDIO=ON
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_PORTAUDIO=OFF
.endif

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MPULSEAUDIO}
LIB_DEPENDS+=   pulse:${PORTSDIR}/audio/pulseaudio
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_PULSEAUDIO=ON
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_PULSEAUDIO=OFF
.endif

CFLAGS+=	-I${LOCALBASE}/include

MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=	yes
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DDETECT_HOST_CPU_FEATURES=OFF

USES= cmake
USE_QT4=       # partial, this should be filled after a successful build.

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

The error message:

```
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2
===>  Building for traverso-0.49.2
[  0%] Generating moc_AudioBus.cxx
[  0%] Generating moc_AudioDevice.cxx
[  0%] Generating moc_Client.cxx
Scanning dependencies of target traversoaudiobackend
[  1%] Building CXX object src/engine/CMakeFiles/traversoaudiobackend.dir/AudioBus.o
[  1%] Building CXX object src/engine/CMakeFiles/traversoaudiobackend.dir/AudioChannel.o
[  1%] Building CXX object src/engine/CMakeFiles/traversoaudiobackend.dir/AudioDevice.o
[  1%] Building CXX object src/engine/CMakeFiles/traversoaudiobackend.dir/AudioDeviceThread.o
/usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2/src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp:151: error: 'cpu_set_t' has not been declared
/usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2/src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp: In member function 'void AudioDeviceThread::run_on_cpu(int)':
/usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2/src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp:163: error: 'cpu_set_t' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2/src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp:163: error: expected `;' before 'mask'
/usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2/src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp:164: error: 'mask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2/src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp:164: error: 'CPU_ZERO' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2/src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp:165: error: 'CPU_SET' was not declared in this scope
*** [src/engine/CMakeFiles/traversoaudiobackend.dir/AudioDeviceThread.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2.
*** [src/engine/CMakeFiles/traversoaudiobackend.dir/all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/obj/root/traverso/work/traverso-0.49.2.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /root/traverso.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /root/traverso.
root@minootux:~/traverso # make clean
```

Does anyone know that what package provides those CPU_* and cpu_set_t macros? I found nothing in the README and INSTALL and also googling doesn't help.

Those macros are part of: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man3/CPU_SET.3.html

But, are they available for FreeBSD?


----------



## oops (Sep 10, 2013)

Try to use cpuset_t type and CPU_* macros from <sys/cpuset.h>. You'd also need to replace sched_setaffinity(2) call with cpuset_setaffinity(2) or pthread_setaffinity_np(3) (also exists on NetBSD).

Or don't bother and ifdef out. Pinning threads to specific CPUs in userland is often optional.


----------



## sossego (Sep 22, 2013)

@bkouhi, I am still trying to contact on of the original traverso maintainers. I am not using a Makefile; however, I will try yours along with building it from source to see what the differences are.

The other traverso site is at http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/traverso/. You may want to add this to the sources list.


```
MASTER_SITES= http://traverso-daw.org/previous-releases.html&d=source/traverso-0.49.1.tar.gz
```


----------



## sossego (Sep 22, 2013)

The option of 
	
	



```
USE_GCC= any
```
 was added to @bkouhi's audio/traverso/Makefile to eliminate clang errors.

The output and error can be viewed at:  http://slexy.org/view/s2AH521aKy , okay?


----------



## bkouhi (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi @sossego.

Thank you for working on this. Unfortunately I'm a bit busy right now and don't have time to work on this, but I finally managed to get this just working. But it needs much more work to become a complete port. Please don't use that Makefile. If you have time and want to work on this, you might use this new shar file, it contains the new Makefile and some patches. But I think some dependencies are missing in the Makefile and it does not contain a pkg-plist, so please don't use this on a production system: http://codepad.org/kOJcCoqq

I also changed some files under /usr/local/include (but please note that ports must not change files outside of their WRKDIR): http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41872

Here is a build log, a screenshot and the output of ldd (can be used for tracking dependencies).

Good luck!


----------



## sossego (Sep 27, 2013)

Sweet deal. Thanks.


----------



## sossego (Sep 29, 2013)

```
/usr/local/include/librdf.h:198: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'librdf_node'
```

/usr/local/include/librdf.h

```
typedef raptor_term librdf_node;
  
/**
 * librdf_statement:
 * 
 * Redland statement class.
 */
typedef raptor_statement librdf_statement;
```

Et al.

I'm using /usr/local/bin/cmake to do the dirty work.


For me it is to forego the pulseaudio and portaudio2 options in the `make config` options. This is only for 10.0 on i386.


Mr- If you're not a Mr. I'm sorry- @bkouhi gave me some information I didn't see beforehand to help with this project.


----------



## sossego (Sep 29, 2013)

The librdf errors can be removed by editing work/traverso-0.49.2/CMakeLists.txt to "OFF" at the LV2 option. I enabled SLV2_* to "ON" for system slv2 . The current error is with libsamplerate.


```
[  5%] Built target traversoaudiobackend
[  8%] Built target traversoaudiofileio
[ 35%] Built target traversocore
[ 44%] Built target traversocommands
[ 44%] Built target tcp_traversocommands
[ 51%] Built target traversoplugins
[ 67%] Built target traversosheetcanvas
Linking CXX executable ../../bin/traverso
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsamplerate
1 error
```


----------



## bkouhi (Sep 30, 2013)

Please install audio/libsamplerate and add these lines into LIB_DEPENDS in the Makefile:


```
samplerate:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libsamplerate \
icudata:${PORTSDIR}/devel/icu \
yajl:${PORTSDIR}/devel/yajl \
sndfile:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libsndfile \
ogg:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libogg \
rdf:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/redland \
SM:${PORTSDIR}/x11/libSM \
ICE:${PORTSDIR}/x11/libICE
```


----------



## sossego (Sep 30, 2013)

Will do so in a few minutes.
LIB_DEPENDS only exists in the EXAMPLES option.


----------



## bkouhi (Sep 30, 2013)

> LIB_DEPENDS only exists in the EXAMPLES option.


Dear @sossego, are you using a Makefile? I use the Makefile that is included in this shar file and it builds fine on my 9.2-PRERELEASE (without any modification). Could you please try that?


----------



## sossego (Sep 30, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Dear @sossego, are you using a Makefile? I use the Makefile that is included in this shar file and it builds fine on my 9.2-PRERELEASE (without any modification). Could you please try that?



I'm using 10.0 from about March/April. CLang is the standard unless 
	
	



```
USE_GCC
```
 and 
	
	



```
CXX=$PATH/g++
```
 are stated in the Makefile.


I've done your shell archive with extraction. LV2 needs to be added to the options along with using the systems SLV2 libraries. These have been edited in the CMakeLists text file. Running `make -k` continues the build. 

When I am back on the FreeBSD disk, I'll create a LIB_DEPENDS section.

Cmake doesn't leave enough files. Everything builds quite well for alpha porting. It is the linker that messes up.

Mister @bkouhi, Check the mailing lists.


----------



## sossego (Oct 1, 2013)

@bkouhi, I'm asking for help on the cmake mailing lists because it is a build problem.


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 1, 2013)

> ```
> Linking CXX executable ../../bin/traverso
> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsamplerate
> 1 error
> ```



Please add this line into the Makefile:


```
LDFLAGS+=	-L${LOCALBASE}/lib
```


----------



## sossego (Oct 2, 2013)

```
-- Configuring done
You have changed variables that require your cache to be deleted.
Configure will be re-run and you may have to reset some variables.
The following variables have changed:
CMAKE_C_COMPILER= gcc46
CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER= g++46
```

It loops after that message.


----------



## sossego (Oct 2, 2013)

I searched through CMakeLists for the problem and changed "compat/linux/proc/cpuinfo" to "/var/log/dmesg.today" Setting the compiler and compiler preprocessor does no different. Thanks for working with me through this.


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 3, 2013)

@sossego, sorry for the delayed reply. I've installed 10.0-ALPHA4/amd64 on VirtualBox and right now, I'm trying to build traverso. But since its a virtual machine and has only 1 GB RAM, it will be completed tomorrow. I hope I find the problem.


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 3, 2013)

That's odd. traverso builds fine on my 10.0-ALPHA4/amd64. I just added:


```
USE_GCC=    yes
LDFLAGS+=   -L${LOCALBASE}/lib
```

into the Makefile and I also turned off LV2 option in CMakeLists.txt.

Did you run a `make clean`? Or do you have anything in make.conf?

EDIT:
It also builds fine without this line:

```
LDFLAGS+=   -L${LOCALBASE}/lib
```


----------



## sossego (Oct 4, 2013)

The downloaded file ends up with a set of X's on the left hand margin and a number value of ^M - yes, but it only shows on vi - on the right hand margin. vi doesn't seem to have a "Mark all and delete that sucker" option. I've moved to  $WORK_DIRECTORY/traverso-0.49.2/CMakeFiles/2.10.8.2 and began editing the compiler to use CLang in place of gcc. I'm waiting for the reply to see if a version number is really necessary for building.


----------



## sossego (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay.

```
===>  Found saved configuration for traverso-0.49.2
===>   traverso-0.49.2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by traverso-0.49.2 for building
===>  Extracting for traverso-0.49.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for traverso-0.49.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for traverso-0.49.2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for traverso-0.49.2
1 out of 2 hunks failed--saving rejects to ./src/core/Sheet.cpp.rej
=> Patch patch-src__core__Sheet.cpp failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-src__3rdparty__slv2__src__plugin.c applied cleanly.
*** [do-patch] Error code 1

Stop in /home/traverso.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /home/traverso.
```


After editing for spelling. 

```
--- ./src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp.orig	2009-03-28 13:18:39.000000000 +0430
+++ ./src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp	2013-09-30 10:32:19.000000000 +0330
@@ -34,6 +34,8 @@
 #include <sys/time.h>
 #include <unistd.h>
 #include <signal.h>
+#include <sys/param.h>
+#include <sys/cpuset.h>
 
 // Always put me below _all_ includes, this is needed
 // in case we run with memory leak detection enabled!
@@ -148,7 +150,7 @@
 
 
 #if defined (Q_WS_11)
-typedef int* (*setaffinity_func_type)(pid_t,unsigned int,cpu_set_t *);
+typedef int* (*setaffinity_func_type)(pid_t,unsigned int,cpuset_t *);
 #endif
 
 void AudioDeviceThread::run_on_cpu( int cpu )
@@ -157,10 +159,10 @@
 	void *setaffinity_handle = dlopen(NULL, RTLD_LAZY);// NULL might not be portable to platforms other than linu - tajmorton@gmail.com
 	
 	setaffinity_func_type setaffinity_func;
-	setaffinity_func = (setaffinity_func_type) dlsym(setaffinity_handle, "sched_setaffinity");
+	setaffinity_func = (setaffinity_func_type) dlsym(setaffinity_handle, "cpuset_setaffinity");
 	
 	if (setaffinity_func != NULL) {
-		cpu_set_t mask;
+		cpuset_t mask;
 		CPU_ZERO(&mask);
 		CPU_SET(cpu, &mask);
 		if (setaffinity_func(0, sizeof(mask), &mask)) {
```
 This is the patch.


```
***************
*** 148,154 ****
  
  
  #if defined (Q_WS_11)
- typedef int* (*setaffinity_func_type)(pid_t,unsigned int,cpu_set_t *);
  #endif
  
  void AudioDeviceThread::run_on_cpu( int cpu )
--- 150,156 ----
  
  
  #if defined (Q_WS_11)
+ typedef int* (*setaffinity_func_type)(pid_t,unsigned int,cpuset_t *);
  #endif
  
  void AudioDeviceThread::run_on_cpu( int cpu )
```
 This is the patch reject.


October 6, 2013 02:23 EST: http://slexy.org/view/s2Bl9PCAhU

The build is clang based with `# make -k` ran to prevent stopping on errors.
It seems that these errors are common with clang and traverso. It had stopped on a 
	
	



```
void *[]
```
 earlier at  Tsar.h.


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, first, delete the original patch from files/patch-src__engine__AudioDeviceThread.cpp (in the port directory). Then, make a copy of ./src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp with .orig extension. Then edit the original file (./src/engine/AudioDeviceThread.cpp) and apply the changes (don't touch the file with .orig extension), then run `make makepatch`, the patch will be generated and stored into files/ directory.



> It seems that these errors are common with clang and traverso.



Yes, I confirm that, I don't know why but traverso only builds fine with GCC. I got similar error messages with clang. One important question, are you able to build traverso with GCC on 10-CURRENT?


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2013)

The exact same problem can be seen in the Debian mailing lists for traverso building with CLang . If you look on the ports mailing list, the statement is that this is currently an i386 only problem- some of the error messages, that is.
The files are all patched. I'll do a remake of it in a few and post any messages.


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2013)

The Makefile edited.

```
# $FreeBSD$

PORTNAME=	traverso
PORTVERSION=	0.49.2
CATEGORIES=	audio
MASTER_SITES=	SF/traversodaw.mirror/

LIB_DEPENDS=	slv2:${PORTSDIR}/audio/slv2 \
		wavpack:${PORTSDIR}/audio/wavpack \
		vorbis:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libvorbis \
		raptor2:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/raptor2 \
		rasqal:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/rasqal \
		curl:${PORTSDIR}/ftp/curl \
		FLAC:${PORTSDIR}/audio/flac \
		fftw3:${PORTSDIR}/math/fftw3 \
		mad:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libmad \
		samplerate:${PORTSDIR}/audio \
		icudata:${PORTSDIR}/devel/icu \
		yajl:${PORTSDIR}/devel/yajl \
		sndfile:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libsndfile \
		ogg:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libogg \
		rdf:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/redland \
		SM:${PORTSDIR}/x11/libSM \
		ICE:${PORTSDIR}/x11/libICE

USE_GCC=        any
OPTIONS_DEFINE=	ALSA JACK PORTAUDIO PULSEAUDIO

.include <bsd.port.options.mk>

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MALSA}
LIB_DEPENDS+=	asound:${PORTSDIR}/audio/alsa-lib
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_ALSA=OFF
.endif

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MJACK}
LIB_DEPENDS+=	jack:${PORTSDIR}/audio/jack
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_JACK=OFF
.endif

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MPORTAUDIO}
BUILD_DEPENDS+= portaudio:${PORTSDIR}/audio/portaudio2
RUN_DEPENDS+=   portaudio:${PORTSDIR}/audio/portaudio2
CMAKE_ARGS+=    -DWANT_PORTAUDIO=ON
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_PORTAUDIO=OFF
.endif

.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MPULSEAUDIO}
LIB_DEPENDS+=   pulse:${PORTSDIR}/audio/pulseaudio
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_PULSEAUDIO=ON
.else
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DWANT_PULSEAUDIO=OFF
.endif

CFLAGS+=	-I${LOCALBASE}/include

MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=	yes
CMAKE_ARGS+=	-DDETECT_HOST_CPU_FEATURES=OFF -DWANT_THREAD_CHECK=ON \
                -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=clang -DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=clang++

USES= cmake
#USE_GCC=    
USE_QT=	gui corelib ml uic_build rcc_build


.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


The error message when using GCC: http://slexy.org/view/s2HcFAxbR6

This without the -k option.

`# make -k` http://slexy.org/view/s2AAtDPZF3


----------



## sossego (Oct 10, 2013)

I am still working on this. My system is being updated to ALPHA.


----------



## Amzo (Oct 11, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> The downloaded file ends up with a set of X's on the left hand margin and a number value of ^M - yes, but it only shows on vi - on the right hand margin. vi doesn't seem to have a "Mark all and delete that sucker" option. I've moved to  $WORK_DIRECTORY/traverso-0.49.2/CMakeFiles/2.10.8.2 and began editing the compiler to use CLang in place of gcc. I'm waiting for the reply to see if a version number is really necessary for building.



I may be misunderstanding what you're saying about the X's and ^m, but if I remember correctly, running dos2unix should fix that for you.

Adding:


```
USE_DOS2UNIX=	yes
```

But I may be misunderstanding what you meant.


----------



## sossego (Oct 12, 2013)

The shell archive - when being copied - will have a set of X's down the left hand side. The page the shell archive has line numbers when viewed in raw format. The line numbers are rendered as "M^" by vi/nvi at the end of every line entry.

Currently: Problems with CURRENT, ports, and trying to explain myself clearly.


----------



## sossego (Oct 20, 2013)

http://slexy.org/view/s2DoacjQhC

Since raptor is referenced to more than raptor2, I've had to patch a few Redland RDF files in /usr/local/include to make it build.


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 21, 2013)

No, please don't do that. There is a FindRaptor script in textproc/soprano (actually soprano-2.9.4/cmake/modules/FindRaptor.cmake). Please use that instead. (Unfortunately I don't know how it should be used with CMake, but I'm sure that it is the correct and conventional way.)


----------



## sossego (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, I had forgotten about that. Let me reinstall redland, download soprano through ports, and then send you the tar.gz for the svn repository. For some reason, the binary files are not being built with clang.


----------



## sossego (Oct 23, 2013)

Building KDE4. Also, I'm thinking about editing findraptor.h to look for raptor2.h. It was mentioned to me that raptor2 had not yet been updated and won't until the next version. What is the purpose of having  raptor.h in $PREFIX/raptor2 when the installed version is raptor2?


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not sure but isn't this the answer? I may be wrong anyway.


----------



## sossego (Oct 25, 2013)

All that I did was change raptor.h value to raptor2.h in both the system and the traverso build environment.If anything else calls upon that header, I can edit it the same way. There was also a problem with rasqal - The spelling may be in error - and it also had to be edited. I'm rebuilding my system at the moment.


----------



## sossego (Nov 1, 2013)

Forgive the intrusion; but, I am looking for a simple reference which states:
"If you use command line X-to-xy, then the directory will be uploaded to the public svn directory." The commit, diff, and other commands for individual files are useless until I have the entire directory uploaded.


----------



## sossego (Nov 2, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## sossego (Nov 10, 2013)

Go to http://code.google.com/p/traverso-freebsd-port. 
`#mkdir /usr/ports/audio/traverso`
Download the Makefile and other parts.
`#mkdir /usr/ports/audio/traverso/work`
Extract the tar.gz file from the project. The sha256 sum is available to check it.

My apologies for taking so long.


----------



## sossego (Nov 11, 2013)

I am new to using svn as a way of uploading items to the project page. @bkouhi is helping with this project. Note that I have not yet edited the files to include the sha256 sum nor the exact file size. A few qt4 plugins will need to be imported; these will be worked on soon.
You are welcome to ask questions at the project page and make suggestions there. Remember that this is not an official port.


----------



## sossego (Nov 11, 2013)

*Project area for making downloading easier.*

http://sourceforge.net/projects/traversofreebsdport/

The tar.gz, Makefile, and sha256sum are located here. This should make downloading easier.
Thanks muchly.
I will need to edit the Makefile soon. You are welcome to comment here. No official page currently exist for the project - i.e discussion, news, et cetera et al. A wiki does exist. The distinfo, pkg-descr, and pkg-plist are not included because they need to be edited. @bkouhi is still the other project administrator. Anyone else wanting to help is encouraged to join or to add.


Other news:
Since this is part of http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=39735 and will be added as soon as possible.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm involved in the theatre and run a few theatre web sites so I'm interested in this. Just want to give you some encouragement. I'd help if I had time.


----------



## sossego (Nov 13, 2013)

Much appreciated.


----------



## sossego (Nov 13, 2013)

The Makefile has been updated to include the new version. I have not as-of-yet had the shasum or file size recalculated.

Read the wiki.


Hmmm. Does anybody know how to deal with "make install/strip" with cmake?


----------



## sossego (Nov 20, 2013)

I am working on this. There has been a signal 11 SIGSEGV immediately after configuration. Whether it is /usr/local/include/vorbis/vorbisfile.h or /usr/local/include/taglib/vorbisfile.h, I don't know. The taglib option has not been tested.


----------



## sossego (Nov 22, 2013)

http://slexy.org/view/s21n8x1u6C


There is a Signal 11 SIGSEGV fault. How does one go about finding it?


----------



## sossego (Nov 23, 2013)

Apologies beforehand. It is not creating a Makefile for the work directory.


----------



## sossego (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Request for porting traverso - very impressive audio edi*

I've come up against a few C preprocessor errors of invalid, weird, and almost illegal instructions due to the position and use of Q(t)String protocols being used where absolute values are needed. 

Progress
I am still working on this.
Wow. Damn. How did this ever build?

Moderators/Administrators:: I see the List and List= options yet there exists no secondary function such as bullets, numerals, alphabets, or et al.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Request for porting traverso - very impressive audio edi*


 = bullets
 = numerals
 = alphabets

Use
 in each case for enumeration.

List tags can be nested in any form.


----------



## sossego (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Request for porting traverso - very impressive audio edi*

I have two out of thirty files properly re-written for this port. If anyone wants to work on one of the remaining twenty-eight then please let me know. The files in question will be uploaded within a week of this post or will be posted to the piorts mailing list.
Thanks muchly!


----------



## Remon Sijrier (May 6, 2019)

Is there still interest in porting Traverso to *BSD ?

Development has recently started again, code in git compiles with clang, some Qt5 porting issues have been resolved, raptor dependencies have been removed and replaced by lilv and much more

For contact information: https://traverso-daw.org

Thanks for your time
Remon (author of Traverso-DAW)


----------

